# Clones from Clones....



## Buddie (Mar 9, 2008)

I have clones that are 5 weeks old and need more clones. Can I take the new clones from the tops of the 5 week olds and then let the 5 week olds veg out from the stems for a couple weeks and then flower them?


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 9, 2008)

:aok: yup man you sure can, though id go for the lower side branches first as these tend to root better.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 9, 2008)

^ yup, and if you wait until after you induce flowering- the rooting will be harder and harder as time goes on


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 9, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> :aok: yup man you sure can, though id go for the lower side branches first as these tend to root better.




Always. 
Older and stronger genetics at the base of the plant. 

Less hormones as well.

BUT, taking clones of clones of clones ect. will result in an eventual genetic degradation.

If you are happy with the strain keep a mother that is less than three or four generations old to prevent mutation. Then take all the clones you want from her.

-FNG


----------



## sweetnug (Mar 9, 2008)

Degradation from taking too many clones is a myth, in my own opinion.  I have seen strains that are 20 years old that are clones from clones from clones.....etc.  They are still chronic to this day.  A clone is exactly that, an identical replica genetically and doing it too much will not decrease the attributes of the original mother.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 9, 2008)

I have read up no genetics and the theory of degradation is supported by many master growers and scientist alike.

I have read studie's...have you?


----------



## sweetnug (Mar 10, 2008)

Reading means nothing if you have experience.  Don't believe everything you read, you won't get far.  Try it yourself before you believe anyone else.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 10, 2008)

I have. 

...and have had it happen (spiraling leaves, lower resistance to disease).

I do not post anything on this site that I have not had happen to, experienced or personally witnessed myself...Personally.

Reading is how you learn how to apply theory to your grow. It helps you progress in the CanaArts.


----------



## Buddie (Mar 10, 2008)

These are the first series of clones from clones......I was wondering if the ones in vegetation needed to be a bit older, like maybe 3 or 4 months. They are only about 5 - 6 weeks and are looking strong!


----------



## constantine (Mar 10, 2008)

i do not have much experience either but also have read a lot on the subject of growing marijuana. eperience is scientific. solving problems. ​


----------



## constantine (Mar 10, 2008)

Buddie said:
			
		

> These are the first series of clones from clones......I was wondering if the ones in vegetation needed to be a bit older, like maybe 3 or 4 months. They are only about 5 - 6 weeks and are looking strong!



 :watchplant:


----------



## Hick (Mar 10, 2008)

sweetnug said:
			
		

> Reading means nothing if you have experience.  Don't believe everything you read, you won't get far.  Try it yourself before you believe anyone else.


 I too, have experienced a degradation over several generations in some strains. IMO/IME, sat's and sat hybrids haven't handled the cloneing of clones for multiple generations, as well as the more indica domnate strains.. I can't say why, nor that it will hold true in every situation, just "my" experience.



			
				Buddie said:
			
		

> These are the first series of clones from clones......I was wondering if the ones in vegetation needed to be a bit older, like maybe 3 or 4 months. They are only about 5 - 6 weeks and are looking strong!


 The cutting that yoou take from those plants(clones) are geneticly the same age as the plants that you took them from. As long as they are healthy, and growing, takeing cuts is fine, at this point..


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 10, 2008)

Just be sure, when you take your clones to take them from the bottom of the plant for two reasons;

1. Older genetics- These were the first branches to form on the plant, so the genetics will be more "stabilized".

2. Less hormones- The clone is going to have to revert from growing leaves and branches to growing roots. Cut the fingers on the fan leaves in half (Clean tools!) dip in the rooting compound (dip'n'gro, clonex, whatever) AND KEEP THEM WARM AND HUMID. The rooting process is achieved much more easily when the clone has less hormones to deal with when reverting to rooting.

It also helps to mist the leaves with plain water a few hour before you take your clones.

-FNG


----------



## constantine (Mar 11, 2008)

i would invest in a clone machine​


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 13, 2008)

i agree with mr. john constantine...clone machines make it so much easier.

 how the hell did w2e get a Constantine up in this *****! hell yeah!


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 13, 2008)

i apologize for the language, but Keanu is my all time favorite actor!

 peace!


----------

